# Un des deux processeurs qui me lache..



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

Coucou &#224; tous je sais pas si ce post &#224; dej&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233; mais bon apr&#232;s recherche , pas de r&#233;sultats..  

Voil&#224; j'ai un PowerMac G5 BiProcesseurs 1,8 avec 1Go de Ram.. (jusqu'a l&#224; tout va bien)
mais suite au big chaleur de ces derniers temps, il est devenu tr&#232;s tr&#232;s instable :hein: sans vraiment de raisons (utilisation pro) j'ai v&#233;rifier les MAJ est tout est Ok je tourne sur 10.3.9 .

et quand je regarde dans le menu Pomme : &#224; propos de ce Mac il me montre ca!!  
 Il me manque un processeur    






 Il me manque un processeur    






Voil&#224; Apr&#232;s un reboot 1 jour apr&#232;s au froid.. tout es bien et tous les processeurs sont de  la  






et vraiment je deviens dingue baisse radical de puissance, il "freeze" tr&#232;s souvent bref..
(et pas de garantie)...   si vous avez une id&#233;e   

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dramis (29 Juin 2006)

Tu peux commencer par un petit  coup de dépoussièrage, voir ce que ça donne.  Si ce n'est pas mieux, tu n'auras pas le choix, il faudra consulter.


----------



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux commencer par un petit  coup de dépoussièrage, voir ce que ça donne.  Si ce n'est pas mieux, tu n'auras pas le choix, il faudra consulter.




De ce niveau la tout es oky et bien propre ( sauf un formatage) tout est nikel j'ai dejà tout rendu clean   suis un poil deg!! mais sinon je suis le seul dans ce cas..


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> il faudra consulter.


Ouais moi aussi je l'ai trouvé un poil dépressif.


----------



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi aussi je l'ai trouvé un poil dépressif.



Bha vraiment il y a de quoi non??


----------



## Dramis (29 Juin 2006)

Un cpu qui lache, ça rend dépressif.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Juin 2006)

Salut Paradise,

As-tu fait un Apple HardwareTest ?


----------



## Paradise (29 Juin 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Salut Paradise,
> 
> As-tu fait un Apple HardwareTest ?




Non pas encore fait   je vais tester ça cet aprem.. mais l' apple hardware test n'est pas un moyen de réparer mais juste de dire ce qu'il ne va pas.. non..?   en tout cas pourquoi pas tester..   Merci MamaCass


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juin 2006)

En effet, l'Apple Hardware Test permet uniquement de connaitre le probl&#232;me et non pas de le r&#233;soudre. 

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu ce probl&#232;me de processeur qui disparait, en cas de grosses chaleurs, mais sur PC. 

En fait le processeur du pc ne poss&#233;dait pas de "pinoches", il etait lisse, il se posait uniquement sur le support de la carte m&#232;re, donc possibilit&#233; de d&#233;placement voir de "dilatation" (c'est un peu fort comme terme mais j'ai rien trouv&#233; de meux   ), les fabricants de processeurs les font de plus en plus comme &#231;a (&#233;conomies  ??) et franchement ca promet, les r&#233;parateurs de PC vont avoir du boulot.

Au boot, le pc d&#233;lirait, on ne pouvait acc&#232;der uniquement au Bios. Une fois le clavier non reconnu, une fois la souris, &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage un symptome diff&#233;rent...

Un pc qui se drogue ?? :rateau: :rateau: 

Solution : D&#233;monter le proc, et le remettre, c'est tout con mais ca marchait. Jusqu'&#224; la prochaine fois, c'est vraiment pas id&#233;al ces nouveaux proc.

En g&#233;n&#233;ral les processeurs sont comme &#231;a (voir miniature) et donc les pinoches rentrent directement dans le support du processeur. C'est beaucoup plus fiable ! Aucun mouvement possible !



Quant au G5, je ne sais pas exactement comment il est fait, lisse ou pinoches ???

Quelqu'un a une info la dessus ?

Personne n'a jamais eu le probl&#232;me de Paradise ?

Sinon Paradise, pourquoi ne pas passer dans un centre Apple agr&#233;e ou passer un coup de fil &#224; Apple pour voir ce qu'ils en pensent ???

Amicalement
Mamacass


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

C'est des "pin" en anglais, donc des broches, pas des pinoches 

Je crois que les G5 sont soud&#233;s &#224; la carte m&#232;re, amis en tout les cas je crois que le service technique est n&#233;cessaire


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juin 2006)

Ok pour les broches     mdr Pinoches, c'est donc un peu de franglais !!  

Je pense aussi que Service Technique nécessaire.

Paradise il faudra bien préciser que c'est une panne aléatoire (plus dur à résoudre) et que ton processeur apparait et disparait suivant la chaleur de la pièce, c'est bien ça ???

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Paradise (30 Juin 2006)

oh làlà oui merci beaucoup oui les processeurs du G5 sont soudés.. (la loose) sino merci beaucoup MamaCass et supermoquette   et mon problème apparaît seulement en cas de travaille lourd et de grosses chaleurs    de plus l'apple hardware test ne voit pas de problèmes su mon Mac


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2006)

Si &#231;a arrive quand il fait trop chaud ou quand tu travailles sur du lourd, &#231;a peux venir du refroidissement d'un des proc.
Je ne sais pas sur les G5, mais sur les PC, les processeurs sont prot&#233;g&#233; en cas de surchauffe : ils s'arretent de fonctionner 
V&#233;rifie qu'il n'y a pas de poussiere ou de saloperies qui bloquent les ventilos, que le radiateur n'a pas boug&#233; ou s'est soulev&#233;

Bon courage


----------



## tantoillane (30 Juin 2006)

si c'est un probl&#232;me de chaleur (ou de mauvais refroidissement) peut-&#234;tre faut-il essayer de mettre de la p&#226;te thermique entre les processeurs et le bloque de refroidissement. Ca permet de faire un meilleur conducteur de chaleur entre les &#233;l&#233;ments.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Juin 2006)

Est ce que l'on peut d&#233;monter les ventilos des procs sur un G5 ? 

C'est l&#224;, Paradise qui faudrait aspirer la poussi&#232;re (utilise un aspirateur, c'est nickel mais pas trop fort hein....  )
Il n'y a pas logntemps j'ai nettoy&#233; un pc car il s'arretait tout seul, mais pour bien nettoyer j'ai demonter, ventilo, refroidisseur, aspiration jusqu'au proc et vu la poussi&#232;re qu'il y avait ca ne m'&#233;tonne pas que le proc se coupait...   
Quelqu'un aurait un Powermac G5 sous la main ?


----------



## tantoillane (30 Juin 2006)

pour ton info personnelle, paradise, sache que la puissance d&#233;pend aussi beaucoup de la chaleur. C'est en fait du aux mouvements de plus en plus al&#233;atoire des &#233;lectrons en fonction de la hausse de la temp&#233;rature. Donc plus il fait chaud, plus ton microprocesseur, aura du mal :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ROB 59 (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
voir aussi si UC dispose d'espace suffisant autour d'elle pour pouvoir avoir une bonne cicurlation d'air pour evacuer la chaleur.


----------



## Paradise (1 Juillet 2006)

ROB 59 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> voir aussi si UC dispose d'espace suffisant autour d'elle pour pouvoir avoir une bonne cicurlation d'air pour evacuer la chaleur.



oui oui Uc n'a rien derriere pas de probllèmes de ce coté là :hein:  Merci à toi


----------



## MamaCass (1 Juillet 2006)

Alors Paradise, as tu essay&#233; d'enlever les ventilos + dissipateurs thermiques ?
Si tu n'oses pas le faire, emmene le dans un apple center, &#224; mon avis, ils doivent etre plein de poussi&#232;re, ce qui emp&#234;che, le bon refroidissement du proc.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## MamaCass (7 Juillet 2006)

Alors Paradise, quelles sont les news ?


----------



## Paradise (7 Juillet 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Alors Paradise, quelles sont les news ?




et bien vraiment pas bonne du tout Sav (bien $$$) :hein:  la sonde etait morte.. sur le cout je me suis dis cool c'est seulement la sonde et après quelques jours le Sav me tel et me dit que mon proc est mort, endommagé par cette sonde a force de ce mettre en route et s'arreter jusqu'a 3000 fois en une journée    Bref la misere bien deg mais bon c'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## UnAm (7 Juillet 2006)

:rateau: &#231;a fait mal :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (7 Juillet 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: ça fait mal :rateau:




et oui comme du dis UnAm


----------



## MamaCass (7 Juillet 2006)

Comme les procs sont soud&#233;s &#224; la carte m&#232;re, ils t'ont chang&#233; la carte m&#232;re du coup ?
Ca t'as cout&#233; cher ?


----------

